# Next Scottish section meet?



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Any word on another meet for us guys?

Be nice to squeeze another one in before summer's just a fading memory!

Dave


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh would be good myabe a day at rich's new hideaway.... might need to take out a loan as it would turn into an aladdins cave.


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> yeh would be good myabe a day at rich's new hideaway.... might need to take out a loan as it would turn into an aladdins cave.


:lol: Sounds good!! I'm up for this!!:thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. But the weather is turning rather too quickly for my liking at the moment.
Alex


----------



## Iain (Jul 7, 2006)

Sounds interesting. I'm up for this depending on times, etc. Do the Aberdeen lads meet up at all?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

16th sept any good?


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

I would of been up for this but im away again on the 11th


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> 16th sept any good?


What did you have in mind Grizzle?

Can't say where I'll be on the 16th, I work offshore ad-hoc so it's kinda hard to plan anything!

Dave


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

well i have been in touch with rich @ polished bliss and it's looking like early october not the 1st or 2nd but sometime after @ Star performance?


----------



## Bro (Apr 8, 2006)

I would be up for that meet guys and i can bring along some very tidy vectras with me!!!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I wouldbe up for it too if i cant fit it in with my other things (such a busy person lol)


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Rich.............Rich.............where are you!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry guys, been a bit snowed under lately sorting out a lot of offline stuff. I'll be speaking to Jim in the morning about a combined DW meet and rolling road day in mid October at Star Performance. I don't plan on turning it into another demo day as I never get to speak to everyone, but if anyone else wants to do a car then feel free. I think I'd rather hold a show n shine or something. I'll post back here once I've spoken to Jim.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Good news!
Can you ask him if it's worth putting an automatic on the rollers please?
I've heard that it's a load of hassle with the kickdown coming in etc.

Dave


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Aye, no bother.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

well me and andy might be down in the R34 GTR


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

I might be able to take the porker down for a run depending on the dates. Sure i could bribe her with christmas shopping


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

scoobyc said:


> I might be able to take the porker down for a run depending on the dates. Sure i could bribe her with christmas shopping


:thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

What's the betting I'm on night shift...........*AGAIN*.......... 

Bryan


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

blr123 said:


> What's the betting I'm on night shift...........*AGAIN*..........
> 
> Bryan


Hope so might give us a chance to buy something 

:driver:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Managed to arrange an open day for October, see this thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=133921


----------

